# Advice on ED?



## Colombianog30 (Jul 22, 2017)

hi guys.. i will be completely transparent here and i am.just looking.for.advice or comments. here we go. i met my wife wife years.ago, she is 44 and i am 31. we got.married 8 months after we met each other and well her presence and maturity attracted me to her. i have had some commitment issues( talking to other.girls in the past) and well.she has.caught me lying a couple of times.( yes.i know.is my fault). well we have not.had sex for 3 years, i took steroids pills which threw.off my testosterone and i.just felt.i didnt satisfy her enough. i went to a doctor a couple of times but just felt ashamed and embarrased.of my problem. we have had mutliple.fights and conversations and well she told me if.ahe caught me lying.one more time, she just would not care anymore and well now.she is talking to.other man. i am not.100% sure.if she has encounter them but i know.she is talking.to.them. i have considered therapy for.me and our relationship but i feel like the one with the problem is me. she told me at this point, she cant trust me and we dont.know.what tp.do.


----------

